# Betta Fish Group!!!



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

Join my betta fish group on facebook!!! Or just visit!!!
the link is http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=147694601908905!


----------



## Zoelie (May 14, 2010)

Joined


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

Joined


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joined.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I joined!


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Great idea!


----------

